# Choosing between two litters-Pedigrees



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have spoken with a breeder about getting a pup from them in 2012. I have it narrowed down to two prospective litters. The breeder gave me very in-depth information about the parents of each litter as well as what they have produced or what she expects them to produce. I am trying to get as much information as I can before I make a final, hopefully even more informed, decision.

I am not looking into doing ScH or any type of protection sport as we do not have any local training clubs within a driveable distance. I do plan on doing at least competetive OB/agility/rally as well as offer a very active companion home.

This is the pedigree of the first pairing. Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

And this is the second. Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

I would appreciate any input as pedigrees are still pretty foreign to me. I am starting to recognize some names, but most of the time I am still pretty lost.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm far from an expert and am sure I'll be corrected by more experienced members of the forum but it looks like #2 brings much more handler aggression and drive than you're looking for in a OB/agility dog. 

This is based on my experience with a Yoschy grandson/hutch son. Serious, civil dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why stop looking ?
since the breeder was so thorough what did they say that would convince you that either one was appropriate for your needs.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't hesitate about getting a puppy from either breeding. Both litters will have a solid pedigree backing them. The question is which did Melinda say would fit your needs better? Which do you personally like better?

I know Melinda. Known her for about 3 years. I trust her 100%. I know that if I ever get another puppy. I'm going straight to her.

Just wanted to add that I have a Brazen vom haus Behm daughter and she is also full sibling to Altpeter vom Gildaf. She is an amazing dog. Nice drive (high but, not extreme), nice off switch at home, confident, solid nerves, very obedient, no aggression whatsoever. I could go on and on about her.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure that I would agree the second pedigree would produce "handler aggression." I feel like very few dogs out there are genetically known to do that and I don't see any in there. But while I consider myself someone who enjoys reading pedigrees I am certainly not the best.

I don't know a ton about the first. They are very different breedings.

If you are happy with your breeder decision just let them decide based on what they are sewing in the puppies. If the first litter on the ground has a good fit go your it. If not-wait and see what the second has. I think it is hard for a breeder to say what litter is going to be best when you are looking for something general and the puppies aren't on the ground yet. If you are at the point of knowing 100% this is your breeder and you aren't looking for something super specific defer to what they think once the puppies are here


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

At this point it is still up in the air as to whether I want to look more at a working or showline dog. I, personally, would love to have a high drive dog for sports. But, at the same time, my job in the National Guard requires me to be gone weeks at a time. So, the dog also needs to have a compatible drive level for my husband to be able to handle while I'm gone with his physical limitations. I'm not certain that a high drive dog would be a good match for him. Especially in the event if I ever get re-deployed.

It may be more beneficial for me to go with a more moderate drive showline dog and wait to get a high drive working line for when I am completely out of the military.

Melinda mentioned the first litter would likely produce high drive pups while the second litter would likely produce super high drive pups. The second litter is a repeat pairing and she did mention that the pups may be too much for even active families to handle. So, I think that litter is out for sure.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Boy oh boy, Boy sure is a good looking dog.... Unfortunately I am uneducated in the way of pedigrees, but wow that dog is a looker.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, neither of those litters is showline..........


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I know neither is show line. They are from a working line breeder I was going to go with. I just don't want to cross show line completely off my list yet.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Boy oh boy, Boy sure is a good looking dog.... Unfortunately I am uneducated in the way of pedigrees, but wow that dog is a looker.


Boy is a looker for sure. I think there are a couple people on the boards that own Kulla dogs as well with one being a Boy son.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

sddeadeye said:


> I know neither is show line. They are from a working line breeder I was going to go with. I just don't want to cross show line completely off my list yet.


OK.........from your first post, you implied you had chose your breeder and were simply settling betwee those 2 litters.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't Liesje's Pan out of Boy?

I LOVE Pan! :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Melinda is a friend of ours. She is "top notch" when it comes to her dogs & puppies.
She is an honest person, and I am glad to call her a friend.
Feel free to ask her *anything* about her dogs.....she will give you an honest answer. Also to add.....we have worked several of her dogs....and many we know "first hand", as far back as *Tweeny* in their pedigrees. (actually, when Tweeny and her sister *as puppies* were imported to the USA..)
*Gill* was also a very nice dog....I think that he just recently passed away.
We just whelped a litter for Tweeny & Gills owner....._emergency/friend style._

_Best of luck to you!_


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been speaking with Melinda as well to get her valuable input. But, I was also looking to get some insight from neutral third parties as well. I had a very good PM from a member about pedigree specifics that was spot on to what I wanted to know.

I think most of my lack of wanting to commit is due to the major issues we had with our last GSD and losing him so young. It is hard to put myself out there to commit to another GSD after experiencing that kind of heartbreak. I want to make sure I have everything figured out this time and make the best possible decision I can.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Isn't Liesje's Pan out of Boy?
> 
> I LOVE Pan! :wub:


Yep, her Pan is out of Boy. I came across him when I was trying to do some research into Boy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sddeadeye said:


> Yep, her Pan is out of Boy. I came across him when I was trying to do some research into Boy.


I would attempt to get a Boy pup.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I would attempt to get a Boy pup.


As good looking as I think both Pan and Boy are, I think that particular litter is just going to be too much dog for us.

This choosing a litter business is hard work! Either that or I am making it harder than it needs to be. Of course, it probably doesn't help that I am looking so far out which gives me too much time to doubt myself either.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

If you are looking for an active family pet, keep looking. Both litters are bred for work.
While Boy shows good on paper, I wasn't impressed meeting him & watching him work... but maybe he was having a bad few days....jmho


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What gets me all the time is the talk about "handler aggressivness" without ever having met the dog or the litter yet even being born. 

Seriously people... how many dogs out of these combinations are actually handler aggressive? How many dogs are written off as handler aggressive without you having actually met the dog in person?

You can't say whether or not the dogs are actually handler aggressive, you can't write them off if you have not seen them in person. 

I have two dogs that should be highly handler aggressive but they are the biggest cuddle bugs on the planet. I have another one that, according to some experts should be a mix of softness, nervyness and aggression just because there is one showline dog in there. 

Yes... RRRIGHT!!!!! A pedigree is just that, a pedigree and guarantee you that both litters actually have nice pets for active families in there as well. 

Nala would make a GREAT and absolutely perfect family pet and she is the driviest dog in the house. She sleeps pretty much all day long, has an awesome off switch. She loves to snuggle and to cuddle, really wants to be with you and please you. She loves to go on walks, she loves to play fetch, while she loves bitework, she could actually live without it. There is not an ounce of handler or dog aggression in her. 

Go there, check out the dogs. Any sound German Shepherd can live as a family pet in an active family!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have decided to wait on a puppy until at least 2013. That way, I can try to get out and meet some dogs in person to figure out what I am really looking for in my next pup. But, I thank all you for your help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is a good idea. The more dogs you spend time around the better feel you will have for what you want and might be able to handle.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lhczth said:


> That is a good idea. The more dogs you spend time around the better feel you will have for what you want and might be able to handle.


Absolutely agree with that.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I kind of live in the wrong state for GSD meet-and-greets, but I do know MN does have a couple SchH and GSD clubs so that would be a start. I just got a new young gelding that is going to need some training so it will be nice to be able to focus on him and get him going nice before bringing a new pup home. Also, I would like to do some OB/agility work with my husband's lab. I really want to make sure I have the time to devote to a puppy before bringing it home and that is another reason I have chosen to wait a little longer.


----------

